# What have to be exclusive BMW for maintenance?



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

My car is out of warranty. Somehow the Indy shops near me quote almost as much as the dealer, if not more, especially when dealer is on promotion. For example, front/rear brake rotor and pad, all in the $1,000-$1,200 range.

I start consider the possibility of using a regular mechanics for routine stuff. I don't know a whole lot, for example, I know BMW engine oil is completely different. What about other stuff? Brake fluid, power steering fluid, engine coolant, etc. Do they have to be BMW/Euro special, or any common stuff would do? I heard some folks here talking about OEM windshield fluid, really? Will Walmart windshield fluid kill a BMW?

Any job that you must go to dealer or Indy? I heard a brake is a brake, the guy offer to do it for $500-$600. He is a very good trusty mechanic, but not BMW trained master tech and all that ... I don't know if he has all the tools and software to tweak computer and service info, etc. Any thought?

Thanks.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Shop around at BMW Indy shops, I think you'll find one that works price wise. Simple jobs like brakes can be done by anyone but I find Indy BMW shops take better car of my car then a typical shop and the slight different in price is worth the peace of mind. 

Tim


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

tim330i said:


> Shop around at BMW Indy shops, I think you'll find one that works price wise. Simple jobs like brakes can be done by anyone but I find Indy BMW shops take better car of my car then a typical shop and the slight different in price is worth the peace of mind.
> 
> Tim


Thanks. Dealer says their typical brake job costs about $2,000 and was on promo for $1,100. The two Indies near me cost more than that. Same with oil change and other typical jobs. Guess I have to check around more.

What about all the fluid change and parts? Which ones are standard and which ones I have to use BMW original. The only thing I know for sure is engine oil.


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

Oil filter needs to be made by Mahle. Oil needs to have the BMW LL-01 logo on the bottle. I use Mobil 1 0W-40. Dealer typically has a good price on oil.


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

marcozandrini said:


> Oil filter needs to be made by Mahle. Oil needs to have the BMW LL-01 logo on the bottle. I use Mobil 1 0W-40. Dealer typically has a good price on oil.


What about other fluids? I remember back in the none BMW days, break fluid was just some DOT thing that's pretty standard across the board. Does BMW make it something extra special?

What about engine coolant, steering fluid, or what else in there that you can do without having to be certified BMW master :tsk:

Thanks.


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

Can anyone shed some more light on this? What DIY-able stuff I can use generic brand name product? And what are uniquely BMW gotchas like the "5W-30"?

Thanks


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

I realize that with the economy in the toilet that money is tight for many people. But all cars are NOT created equally!

BUT, it's my recommendation you locate a *BMW QUALIFIED INDY* so there is a better than even chance he/she has worked on similar cars / models and isn't LEARNING on YOUR car.

Getting it done CORRECTLY is difficult enough without having to have someone LEARN on your car and quite possibly take TWICE as long to get even a SIMPLE repair / maintenance done RIGHT - THE FIRST TIME!

And sometimes having a good relationship with a competent BMW Service Center can be more '_economical_' than an indy!

As far as fluids and replacement parts (for maintenance) go certainly BMW does NOT make it's motor oil or coolant or windshield washer concentrate. BUT it is made to specific specs and many of those SPECs are VERY VERY VERY important. For example, not ALL synthetic motor oils meet or exceed BMWs requirements. I'd definitely watch for those specs for critical fluids - lubricants, coolant, trans / drivetrain fluids etc ... Something as simple as W/S washer stuff - Yes, Wal-Mart sells the blue stuff and the pick stuff etc etc. Did you know that some of those private labels and commercial products are caustic enough to remove wax (if you wax your car) and if used over time may cause the paint finish to dull! Doubt it - check some older cars where the washer jets spray and closely examine the paint!

That's my story and I'm stickin to it!


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks. I'm looking for more specifics, like the BMW 5W-30 is US European 0W-40 kind of thing. There are so many scary talks (and some facts) that I don't even know what windshield fluid I should put in the car. Sure, Warlmart 99 cents stuff is too cheap, but what is good enough for BMW? I don't have to go to dealer for that, do I?

And similarly, quite a few things you can change yourself, but I don't want to get any surprise. Is there a list of common BMW-ish parts and consumables I can check? Mobile 1 European 0W-40, is a good example. What else are there?



luigi524td said:


> I realize that with the economy in the toilet that money is tight for many people. But all cars are NOT created equally!
> 
> BUT, it's my recommendation you locate a *BMW QUALIFIED INDY* so there is a better than even chance he/she has worked on similar cars / models and isn't LEARNING on YOUR car.
> 
> ...


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

*Any recommendation on common replacement material, parts, DIYs?*

There are so many scary talk floating around, now that out of warranty, I don't even know where to get windshield fluid 

Is there a comprehensive list of replacement material and parts? Alternative vs OEM, etc.? The only thing I know for sure is Mobile 1 European 0W-40 equals BMW 0W-30. What about everything else? What I must use OEM and what I can get from general auto parts store?

And a little further, what job must be done at dealer or highly qualified Indy? And what are generally OK to DIY or by any qualified mechanics. For example, I was repeated told by multiple sources that a brake job is a brake job is a brake job. BMW's brake is no better than any commonly recognized brand named product and dealer's $2,000 quote is no better than a $500 DIY. Any other such examples and no-no warnings?

Thanks.


----------



## Edgy36-39 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's a great web site for you -- bavauto.com. Read up and watch some videos. 

I'll get you started:

Oil - Liqui-Moly

Brake fluid - Ate

Transmission and differential fluids - Red Line

Coolant - 50% BMW coolant and 50% distilled water

Find and indie you can trust, and work out an arrangement so you can purchase parts. That's often a 50% or more savings off the BMW prices. 

Do a search for Mike Miller and lifetime maintenance schedule. Gives all intervals and what kind of fluids to use. 

Even if you never intend to pick up a wrench, understand the jobs you're paying for. An educated consumer is BMW's worst nightmare. 

Good luck!


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

No one? Where do I get windshield fluid? Dealer? I don't mind if that's the only BMW-way. Just checking.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

whoever said:


> No one? Where do I get windshield fluid? Dealer? I don't mind if that's the only BMW-way. Just checking.


I merged your thread into your other thread on the same general question. Get windshield washer fluid wherever, it is all about the same. For oil do some reading, the 'best oil' has been talked to death. If you're concerned spend your money at the dealership. If you want to save some money buy from our sponsors -

http://garage.bimmerfest.com/siteSponsor.php?&action=listsitesponsorindex


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. It's a good start. I'm planning to go to a friend's trusty mechanic for brake job and some fluid changes. I assume there's nothing too special about these, as long as I'm getting the right parts. I would have consider DIY if I had a driveway.


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

The only thing to look for in a bottle of oil is "BMW LL-01"! If the oil container has that on the label the oil meets BMW's standards. Period.

Buy a Bentley manual for the car. Try eBay.

Oil filter: Mahle

If the transmission is a manual: Redline MTL or Redline D4ATF. Since it gets cold where you live I recommend the D4ATF. You'll need 2 quarts.

Differential: Redline 75W-90 for regular differentials. You'll need a quart.

Power steering fluid: Redline D4ATF. Do a power steering system flush. There's a DIY on E46Fanatics. You'll need 3 quarts of non-synthetic Dexron ATF and 2 quarts of the Redline.

Coolant: 50/50 mix of BMW cool and and DISTILLED water. Capacity is about 2 gallons.

Gas: Top Tier Gas only. See www.toptiergas.com.


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks. Will keep these handy and insist mechanic get the right stuff.

On a side note, BP is top tier gas? And Costco too? I somehow get the feeling people only approve Shell and maybe Exxon around here. And there's definitely some bad rap floating around about Costco. In New York tri-state area, BP is like 50 cents cheaper than Shell all the time and I always drive pass by them thinking I shouldn't cheap out on gas.



marcozandrini said:


> The only thing to look for in a bottle of oil is "BMW LL-01"! If the oil container has that on the label the oil meets BMW's standards. Period.
> 
> Buy a Bentley manual for the car. Try eBay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oaker55 (Mar 7, 2014)

whoever said:


> Thanks. Will keep these handy and insist mechanic get the right stuff.
> 
> On a side note, BP is top tier gas? And Costco too? I somehow get the feeling people only approve Shell and maybe Exxon around here. And there's definitely some bad rap floating around about Costco. In New York tri-state area, BP is like 50 cents cheaper than Shell all the time and I always drive pass by them thinking I shouldn't cheap out on gas.


We don't have Costco in our area so I can't comment on it but I don't think you can go wrong with either Shell or BP. I use Shell in the 650 and Z4 and my wife uses BP in the X5 and we have never had fuel issues.


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

Did you check the top tier gas website?


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

marcozandrini said:


> Did you check the top tier gas website?


Yes, which is why I'm surprised to see Costco there. I thought they were considered the worst around here.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

tim330i said:


> Get windshield washer fluid wherever, it is all about the same.


I mostly agree except there are some posts warning against thick Rain-X type fluids.


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

Dave 20T said:


> I mostly agree except there are some posts warning against thick Rain-X type fluids.


Good to know there are still some normal parts left on those German thing :rofl:


----------

